# Networking >  How can IGRP and OSPF Update routing table?

## Geek_Guest

*Question asked by visitor Hari narayan Mohanta* 

IGRP is configured in one router and OSPF is configured on another. How they can update routing table?

----------


## kdeivasi

If the same network learned thro' both IGRP and OSPF, then the OSPF route being instlled t the routing table, as the OSPF has less Administrative distance.

----------

